# Halloween Song--Witches, Pumpkin Heads, etc.I



## ladybugvicky (Oct 20, 2013)

I taught that song to my elementary school kids in the 1960s up in Massachusetts... anyone out there who remembers Miss Postal? Witches, pumpkin heads and black cats scary spooks and black bats oh it's Halloween!


----------



## jratliff97 (Apr 4, 2016)

ladybugvicky said:


> I taught that song to my elementary school kids in the 1960s up in Massachusetts... anyone out there who remembers Miss Postal? Witches, pumpkin heads and black cats scary spooks and black bats oh it's Halloween!


I loved it when I learned it in Missouri - back in the 1960s!! I would love to have the music for it so my granddaughter who is ten could learn to sing it in a round at school! Do you have music? Halloween's the night to dress up like a sight to give your friends a fright - look out, it's Halloween!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

More info about it here:

http://debralavalley.com/2011/10/19/october-19-2011/


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here£s a video:

https://youtu.be/w83QkEEmg1k


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

I totally remember this song. My teacher taught us this in the early 90's. Perhaps this is the original inspiration for Verse 13?


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## LauraP1966 (Oct 3, 2019)

I just found this page when I was looking for this song from my childhood! Thanks for helping me with my earworm. I had started to think I had imagined the song, but it was so vivid that I knew it had to exist somewhere ...


----------



## Trisheez (Oct 31, 2019)

ladybugvicky said:


> I taught that song to my elementary school kids in the 1960s up in Massachusetts... anyone out there who remembers Miss Postal? Witches, pumpkin heads and black cats scary spooks and black bats oh it's Halloween!


Oh My!!! I was in Grade 6 and our teacher taught this song to us... Did you teach at Dallin in Arlington??


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

I will be playing that song on tonight's Nightmare City Halloween - 40th Anniversary show along with lot's more fabulous Halloween music, old and new!!!

Nightmare City Halloween on SIYS Radio @ http://siysradio.com/nch.html

Happy Halloween!!


----------

